# Correct Coding for Renal Artery Doppler



## bsievering (Jun 27, 2018)

Good morning! 

I'm having trouble figuring out the correct code for a patient who came in for a Renal Artery Doppler. The code that I thought was correct, my boss disagreed with. She also presented the question to the provider, and he agreed with her. I guess I'm not fully grasping the way the report reads and that is why I'm thinking of the wrong code. Could someone please clarify this for me? I've included our discussion below. Thanks!

Original Email from Me: Pt no xxx had a Renal Artery Doppler on 4/26/18. The code for that (93976) is not in the fee schedule. 

Response from boss: We need to discuss this.  Why wouldn't this be code 76770 or 76775?

Me: In the report on Ultralinq, they worded the procedure as "renal Artery Duplex." In the technique description of the report, it states "renal artery duplex examination using B-mode, color 
      flow, and spectral Doppler to assess arterial stenosis was performed."

      93976: Duplex scan of arterial inflow and venous outflow of abdominal, pelvic, scrotal contents and/or retroperitoneal organs; limited study

      76770: Ultrasound, retroperitoneal (eg, renal, aorta, nodes), real time with image documentation; complete

      76775: Ultrasound, retroperitoneal (eg, renal, aorta, nodes), real time with image documentation; limited

      In my opinion, 93976 reads more along the lines of what was performed.

Her Response: I asked provider in my meeting and he said it is 76770.


Radiology has NEVER been my strong point in billing, so any help understanding this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## devinmajor14 (Jun 27, 2018)

93975 and 93976 is what I use with a modifier 59


----------



## bsievering (Jun 27, 2018)

devinmajor14 said:


> 93975 and 93976 is what I use with a modifier 59



Thanks! Can you explain why? Since the MD (and also CEO of our practice) said I was wrong, I wanted to have some backup to tell him why, from a coding standpoint, his answer is not correct.


----------



## devinmajor14 (Jun 27, 2018)

If they performed a Doppler study then you have to code for the Doppler which is 93975 or 93976. 76770 is the ultrasound code.


----------

